# Anyone here lucky enough to be attending this?



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

I saw this last night on Chiller. 

Would love to go....My problems are my vacations are already planned for the coming year and I'm not happy with the time....Wouldn't want to be away during Halloween!...but will have to think about it for the following year.


----------

